# EP Mullet



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks good! I take it they work well since you're tying so many?


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

The deer hair version works great, but has to much float to it, and not much movement. The EP is much easier to tie, and corrects those two issues. Haven't had a chance to prove them yet. Mostly addicted to tying them, lol.

The pattern in Deer Hair...









Done with EP


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

You're right about the deer hair versions not sinking. Sometimes it's a benefit, other times not so much... Here's an alternative to the EP... Try your deer hair version only use wool instead of deer hair. The stuff will take some getting used to but the flies will sink at just the right rate while still pushing water... The wool I use comes from Wapsi Fly (most shops stock large amounts of their stuff) and is called Sculpin Wool.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Thats what I was planning on doing, but I can't find it locally. I heard it was better for tying the pattern less than a #4, and still have good body.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Unlike deer hair that you spin and flare around the shank, the wool doesn't spin at all... You take a clump about the size of a pencil eraser and slide it into place with the hook centered in the wool.  Take a an extra turn or two loosely then apply tension to flare the stuff.  You'll have to play with it a bit to get the results you're looking for.  Here's a sample of what I'm doing with wool...















The only wool in the pattern is the dark brown. The next material (the tan) is body fur...


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

[smiley=z-respect.gif]

How does the wool behave in the water?  Does it shed water during casting? Found some wool last night at Tampa Angler but it was hot pink or orange so I passed.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm really fond of hot pink, fl. pink, or fl. orange head on an all white fly..... Maybe that's because i fish a lot of dark, murky, or downright muddy water.


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

That a great fly there with the wool head! How did you make that weed guard?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

If you have access to old copies of Flyfishing in Saltwaters magazine I did an article titled "Swamp Rabbit" last year that goes into detail on how that's done. Briefly all my wire weedguards are just #5 coffee trolling wire. Cut a short piece slightly longer than the hook you're using, take one end and bend a hairpin into it about 1/16 to 1/8" long. Tie in that end before tying the head area under the shank (the bent portion keeps the weedguard from swinging side to side in use) with the pointed end sticking out in front of the hook. Now carefully complete your fly without sticking your self (you're going to need a bandaid or two while learning...), superglue the thread, add any other finish desired. When it's done bend the weedguard down into place , trim just short of the barb and make a final small bend in the end that's not quite parallel to the hook shank and you're done. You'll be able to toss that fly into any cover and get it back out if you move it slowly. Move it quick or try to snatch it out of cover and you'll defeat your weedguard. They're very handy and are just another component to add to the fly once you get familiar with them. The majority of the patterns I tie have them, the fish don't even notice them.


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

I will have to experiment with the #5 wire too. I tried some other wire that I use for sharks and such but it was a little too stiff. I will look up the article for more detail. Thanks!!!


----------

